# Beauty Portraits: Best Selections 2009



## Zeckson (Dec 31, 2009)

Its a brand new decade and I am back in Singapore! Let me pull off the first blast in this new 2010 with a collection of some of favorites from the past year. 2009 has been a very good year for me in terms of photography. In reviewing my own works from 2007 & 2008, I have made great leaps. I hope to be able to continue learning and experimenting new ideas in 2010!

Total: *34 images*

Which are the ones you like?


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 31, 2009)

Pic 01:








Pic 02:








Pic 03:








Pic 04:








Pic 5:








Pic 06:








Pic 07:








Pic 08:








Pic 09:








Pic 10:








Pic 11:








Pic 12:








Pic 13:








Pic 14:








Pic 15:








Pic 16:








Pic 17:








Pic 18:








Pic 19:








Pic 20:








Pic 21:








Pic 22:








Pic 23:








Pic 24:








Pic 25:








Pic 26:








Pic 27:








Pic 28:








Pic 29:








Pic 30:








Pic 31:








Pic 32:








Pic 33:








Pic 34:


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for viewing my images. Although I dare not say my images are great works of art, but I dare say (and I am proud to say) that they represent the efforts that I had put in throughout and year and I am very pleased with my 2009 report card!

I hope 2010 will be a better year for me.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## schumionbike (Dec 31, 2009)

beautiful images!


----------



## Patrice (Dec 31, 2009)

These are all copyrighted 2010 already. Nice work BTW.


----------



## JenLavazza (Dec 31, 2009)

I think they're GREAT!!  I'll be looking forward to seeing more 2010!


----------



## beni_hung (Dec 31, 2009)

I love them all! :thumbup:


----------



## ocular (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year!! ha ha.  Got a kick A$$ collection going on there. Pic 12 I'd clean up the shadows around her crotch


----------



## keith foster (Dec 31, 2009)

I loved them all!  Thank you for sharing and good luck in 2010!


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 31, 2009)

Too hard to choose a favorite, they are all great.  I especially like the one with the girl in it.


----------



## burnws6 (Dec 31, 2009)

7,11,23.

What's your main lighting set up?


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments. May 2010 be a good year for you all.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Dec 31, 2009)

Too hard to choose mate, they're great! The colors in some of them are exquisite.


----------



## Foxman (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW. I could see some of these being sold in a calender in the Mall. 2 & 4 are my personal choices for favorites. 2 because I like the shot even though there is something at the top that is a tad distracting and 4 because the shot is fantastic and because the model is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Shockey (Jan 1, 2010)

5 7 23 25 are my favorites.
Lots of very nice work in this series.
A few I was not crazy about but that is my personal taste. For the most part they are very well done, congrats on a great year!!


----------



## Zeckson (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you all that had commented. I appreciate it coming from all of you. Keep them coming! Hereby wish everybody a prosperous new year ahead!


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jan 1, 2010)

your photos are amazing!  i must say, before i do my photoshoots (well i've only done two so far... and those were kinda bad) i look at your work for inspiration and as a guide on composition.


----------

